# Why the Magic Need to Draft a Perimeter Player in the 2013 NBA Draft



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> With the Orlando Magic currently standing at 17-46, it is looking increasingly likely that they will end up having a top five lottery selection in the 2013 NBA Draft. Unfortunately for the Magic there is no clear franchise guy in the 2013 crop of prospects.
> 
> Nerlens Noel, Shabazz Muhammad, Ben McLemore, Anthony Bennett and Cody Zeller have all been discussed as possible #1 picks at some point. Oklahoma State freshman Marcus Smart is another name that has received some strong momentum as of late. Despite the lack of a consensus lead pick, there is still quality to be had in the upcoming draft.
> 
> ...


http://prestointhepaint.com/2013/03...aft-a-perimeter-player-in-the-2013-nba-draft/


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Orlando's in no position to discriminate based on need. They need everything.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> Orlando's in no position to discriminate based on need. They need everything.


Agreed. I do want them to take Ben McLemore because I think he's going to be the best player, not based on "need". If you suck enough to pick in the top 2 or 3, you take the best player available every single time and don't make decisions based on need.


----------

